# AGA Convention & Crypt meeting



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Anyone attending the AGA Convention? If so, do we want to meeting up and have a mini-crypt meeting like last time?


----------



## 954baby (Feb 8, 2008)

I'll be going. It's local for me. Too bad I didn't know they had a tissue culture workshop that you could sign up for, it's sold out  I'd meet up!


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Yeah the workshop sold out pretty quick! I know a couple of other folks who wanted to attend but registered too late.

Let's see if we can get 5-10 people interested in meeting up.


----------



## Chuukus (Sep 24, 2009)

This sounds exciting! Such a great oppurtunity.

I hope to attend one of these conventions in the future.

Have a great time you guys!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Tex guy and I are coming. We're in.


----------

